# subscribing to forums!



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi all 
Is it ok to join two forums??? dosnt go against rules and regs or anything does it? As looking to get as much information as possible... 
Cheers! :ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

nicola67 said:


> Hi all
> Is it ok to join two forums??? dosnt go against rules and regs or anything does it? As looking to get as much information as possible...
> Cheers! :ranger:


You can join as many as you like Nicola.....but I will tell you that this one is light years ahead of the rest.
Most are just a waste of time....and the one that's actually fairly busy is very nasty and aggresive indeed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You can join as many as you like Nicola.....but I will tell you that this one is light years ahead of the rest.
> Most are just a waste of time....and the one that's actually fairly busy is very nasty and aggresive indeed.


that's just sour grapes X!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> that's just sour grapes X!


Take a look there at any given time Lynne! People niggling, being sarcastic, or just plain rude.

It's never happened here......and I very much doubt it ever will.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Take a look there at any given time Lynne! People niggling, being sarcastic, or just plain rude.
> 
> It's never happened here......and I very much doubt it ever will.


I'm there all the time

yes it does get heated on there sometimes - but there's always the ignore button (I've never been able to ignore people for long though - tried to ignore matty for a while & couldn't - too nosey I guess!)


you can still get some really good advice there


it doesn't ever seem to get nasty on here though, you're right - I wonder why that is?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> it doesn't ever seem to get nasty on here though, you're right - I wonder why that is?


Two words.....Bob Sheth!

Everything is done correctly, professionally.....and with the right attitude.

He chose his Mods wisely....there's nobody on power trips etc....just the right type of person to keep things running smoothly.

It's a model for how expat forums should be done!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Two words.....Bob Sheth!
> 
> Everything is done correctly, professionally.....and with the right attitude.
> 
> ...


aaahhhh


you're right about the mods on here - & there have been some dodgy ones 'over there' - the ones for spain seem to have the balance right at the moment though


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It's great to know that you guys are happy on this forum but maybe not a good idea to be disccussing rival forums in here.

Veronica


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> aaahhhh
> 
> 
> you're right about the mods on here - & there have been some dodgy ones 'over there' - the ones for spain seem to have the balance right at the moment though



Is there a "big headed" smilie????? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It's great to know that you guys are happy on this forum but maybe not a good idea to be disccussing rival forums in here.
> 
> Veronica


you're right - sorry

shouldn't :gossip:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Forums are like bars IMO, you can visit as many as you like! But this ones the best!!!:clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Forums are like bars IMO, you can visit as many as you like! But this ones the best!!!:clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


I was just about to say that:clap2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is there a "big headed" smilie?????
> 
> Jo xxxx


I think you'd need the "empty headed" smilie Jo! 

Or this one....keep watching....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I think you'd need the "empty headed" smilie Jo!
> 
> Or this one....keep watching....


don't be so mean


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I think you'd need the "empty headed" smilie Jo!
> 
> Or this one....keep watching....


Its a good job I understand you and your sense of humour Xtreme!! :eyebrows:

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its a good job I understand you and your sense of humour Xtreme!! :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xx


And you can even understand my accent now Jo!

People have said I sound like Tom Jones on the phone you know!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> And you can even understand my accent now Jo!
> 
> People have said I sound like Tom Jones on the phone you know!


Yes, the same sort of age, but different sized bank accounts.... amongst other things :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its a good job I understand you and your sense of humour Xtreme!! :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xx


how's your crumple zone for dimples jo  :lol::bump::laugh:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> how's your crumple zone for dimples jo


My crumplezone has been uncrumpled by my very clever OH, he did something with some pieces of wood and now the passenger door opens again and the indicator works!! A new headlight would cost 500€ FFS, so cos the existing one still works its held in with gaffer tape and cellotape!! Perfect!!!!!! You wouldnt notice anything had happened. OH has even cleaned it, so its all shiny and new again!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> My crumplezone has been uncrumpled by my very clever OH, he did something with some pieces of wood and now the passenger door opens again and the indicator works!! A new headlight would cost 500€ FFS, so cos the existing one still works its held in with gaffer tape and cellotape!! Perfect!!!!!! You wouldnt notice anything had happened. OH has even cleaned it, so its all shiny and new again!!
> 
> Jo xxx


i could get u a used light for around £40 over here but not sure what postage would be ??? robbing bast**** FIVE HUNDRED EURO 

IM IN THE WRONG GAME


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> i could get u a used light for around £40 over here but not sure what postage would be ??? robbing bast**** FIVE HUNDRED EURO
> 
> IM IN THE WRONG GAME


Would it be the "right" headlight tho??? Apparently it has to be LHD, 2004 onwards with dipping motors, which are different from the cheaper ones??? or summat????? AAAAGGGHHH!!!!?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Would it be the "right" headlight tho???


You'll have no probs Jo.....just put the headlight in upside down on the alternative side and you're sorted.

If you can turn the road upside down as well.....and drive on the roof....nobody'll notice the difference!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> would it be the "right" headlight tho??? Apparently it has to be lhd, 2004 onwards with dipping motors, which are different from the cheaper ones??? Or summat????? Aaaaggghhh!!!!?


i will ask my mate tomo he owns a breakers yard breaking newer cars only got to go sorry i will chat tomorr hey just a thought if u pay five hundred for a new light you will double its value


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You're all taking the "micky" arent you :tongue1:

Jo xxx


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

nicola67 said:


> Hi all
> Is it ok to join two forums??? dosnt go against rules and regs or anything does it? As looking to get as much information as possible...
> Cheers! :ranger:


Are you serious?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Spanky McSpank said:


> Are you serious?


Hey!! Leave her alone :boxing:. She's not doing any harm is she?


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hey!! Leave her alone :boxing:. She's not doing any harm is she?


sorry won´t say anything


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Spanky McSpank said:


> sorry won´t say anything


Don't get on the wrong side of these women here Spanky.....snip!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Don't get on the wrong side of these women here Spanky.....snip!



:clap2:There you go, XT - a virtual pair of rusty scissors!!!


We're all pussycats really, Spanky!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I can't win can I?

I've taken more punishment from the women on this forum than Richard Dunn did when he fought Muhammad Ali!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2:There you go, XT - a virtual pair of rusty scissors!!!
> 
> 
> We're all pussycats really, Spanky!


yeah!! mmmeeeeeeeeooooow!!!!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> We're all pussycats really, Spanky!


*BIG ONES!!!*


----------



## Dave Crane (Sep 9, 2009)

*Spanish Tax form 210*

Can anyone tell me if i need to fill in this tax form and pay any money. I live in UK but own a house in granada spain. we do not rent it out and do not get income from it. dave C


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Dave Crane said:


> Can anyone tell me if i need to fill in this tax form and pay any money. I live in UK but own a house in granada spain. we do not rent it out and do not get income from it. dave C


First of all, apologies for being the bearer of bad news.

Secondly, get a professional to give you the definitive - especially as Tax isues regarding non residents have changed in the past couple of years since Brussels slapped Spain's wrist for descrimination. Having said all that, the Spanish Tax Authorities' Web site says: (Sorry, it's in Spanish) - but basically it says that you do have to complete the return and that tax is based on the value Catastral of your property. You will find this value in your IBI documents, or simply find out from Catastro using your referencia catastral. Depending on the year in which the valor catastral was revised, it's 1.5% or 2% of said value calculated at 25% for payment of Tax.

Good luck getting the definitive as at Today. One thing is for sure, I wouldn't just ignore it. I believe ou have until December - but again, please check it officially.

Tallulah.

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/AEA...dentes/Folletos_divulgativos/tribnoreside.pdf

En la pagina 16 del folleto al que puedes acceder por el vinculo adjunto dice:

• Inmuebles urbanos no arrendados.
Los contribuyentes no residentes, titulares de
inmuebles urbanos utilizados para su uso propio
no afectos a actividades económicas, cedidos
gratuitamente o vacíos, están sometidos al
Impuesto sobre la Renta de no Residentes. A
estos efectos deberán computar como renta el
1,1 por 100 del valor catastral del inmueble
(2 por 100, si el valor catastral no se hubiera
revisado o modificado con efectos a partir del
1 de enero de 1994), siendo el tipo de
gravamen, el 25 por 100.


----------



## Dave Crane (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you Tallula, the house cost 250.000 euros so do we have to pay 1-5% of this sum

Dave


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Dave Crane said:


> Thank you Tallula, the house cost 250.000 euros so do we have to pay 1-5% of this sum
> 
> Dave



Please take this as my understanding only, so I would ask you to check it out professionally, but my understanding is : 

a) Valor Catastral usually has nothing to do with market value. Usually it's quite a lot lower. Your rates (IBI) bill should give you this value.

b) As I understand it, it will be 1.5 - 2% of that value depending on when Catastro set the values and then 25% of THAT is the tax figure.

As I said before, we know that the tax for non-residents when selling their property in Spain has changed - in that it's now the same as any Spaniard tax-wise when selling a second home (Capital Gains Tax), so even though the above info comes from the Hacienda site, it may still be worth getting it from a professional just to be absolutely sure! 

Kind regards,
Tallulah.


----------



## Dave Crane (Sep 9, 2009)

Many Thanks Tallula, it is a minefield buting in spain and there so many things that not even my solicitor told me about, everything has to be found out the hard way when you fall foul of it. I very much appreciate your help.

Dave


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Dave Crane said:


> Many Thanks Tallula, it is a minefield buting in spain and there so many things that not even my solicitor told me about, everything has to be found out the hard way when you fall foul of it.
> 
> Dave


I think that totally depends on the solicitors you use. As in the UK, there are good, bad and indifferent. The expat notion is (sadly) often, "Mine speaks English and is therefore good." As it happens (and ONLY as it happens) mine does speak English but I recommend him and use him as a result of 8 years of quality advice for me and a number of people I have recommended. Some Swedish friends came to within days of losing their house after their "solicitor" was proven to have NO LEGAL QUALIFICATIONS whatsoever in Spain. HE was no more qualified than anybody else on this forum in Spain. He was presumed to be good by Ursula and her husband I think mainly on the basis that they both came from Norrland!!!! 

There is NO substitute for professional advice from qualified lawyers. Interesting to see that more and more are offering the first session free - sign of the crisis (?) - and I am now allowed even to promote that for them. "The times they are a changing" (Dylan?) 


As for Taliban's advice I'd go with that 100% except that (a) things could have changed yesterday (b) you could be a non-EU citizen with some strange tax relationship with Spain (c) there could be a local "situation" etc etc 

Professional advice will usually SAVE you money ...and definitely pain!


----------



## Dave Crane (Sep 9, 2009)

thank you for the advice steve appreciated

dave


----------

